# New Tamron Prime Lenses on Sale in October (From DP Review)



## gregorywood (Sep 2, 2015)

Just saw this over morning coffee...

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/0524469310/tamron-relaunches-sp-series-with-35mm-f1-8-di-vc-usd-and-sp-45mm-f1-8-di-vc-usd?utm_campaign=generic&utm_source=notification&utm_medium=email&ref=notification&ref_=pe_1674010_132618830

No backward zoom ring to deal with...I wonder if the focus ring is backwards also???

Greg


----------

